# This is ALL Vic's FAULT!!!!



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

He didn't take these parts when I offered them....









Then this came in the mail the other day...









So I gathered up some more parts....









And sent an email to the NOS parts guy on fleabay...









And here's where we're headed...


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice little engine. Is that a light bracket on the front sans the headlight? What are you using for cylinders and valve chests? I may have some lgb mogul cylinders and valve chests seats in my junk box (b'mann 4-6-0 too). LMK 

Ed


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the bracket is for a kero headlight. 

This is the locomotive's history, as far as I could piece together: From the CPRR Discussion Group: "What we know (or think we know) is as follows. Briefly, Vulcan produced three 2-2-0 locomotives to Charles W. Stevens designs. The first was delivered to the San Francisco & Oakland RR. The other two were subsequently delivered as kits to the San Francisco & Alameda shops and assembled by Andrew J. Stevens (younger brother of C. W.). By the mid 1860s both the SF&O and the SF&A were under common ownership of Alfred Cohen, with A. J. Stevens as Master Mechanic, and later General Manager. By the end of the 1860s Cohen was in the process of selling his lines to the owners of the Central Pacific, and was acquiring larger 4-4-0 locos (both home built and from Schenectady). Two of the three Vulcan 2-2-0s were sold – we suspect the two SF&A engines. The remaining one (we think the SF&O engine) remained as the Oakland switcher and was scrapped by the SP in the early 1870s (although there is one source suggesting this scrapped engine might have actually been a steam car originally from the Market Street RR).

Anyway, one of the sold 2-2-0s went to the Los Angeles and San Pedro as the "San Gabriel". The other was sold to the San Rafael & San Quintin. "

John H White Jr. lists the build date as 1864 (in his book on American built Singles), and I read somewhere but can't find it (probably on the CPRR Group page), that the drivers on these were about 60" with 9x18 cylinders. Allegedly it was too light for the SF&A, so the LA&SP got it in 1868 and used it to build the line - I haven't found any reference to exactly when it was scrapped. 


I have c-16 cylinders, minus the front covers -- but those LGB cylinders are a bit smaller, and would probably work even better, if you can find them! I also need to scrounge a small bell (About Aristo 0-4-0 sized), and I'd like to see about getting a steam dome that's just a bit fatter than the Kalamazoo one. Meanwhile, I'm trying to figure out the easiest way to couple a Delton motor to the Aristo gearbox - I'm thinking a bit of spare tubing from Ozark brake hoses might just do it.....


I'm doing it it 2 tone green (Phthalo and Forest, they were here) with gold trim, so I'm thinking "Shamrock" would be a great name for a light passenger engine.

As for the backstory.... I haven't got a clue yet.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Another build from Mik's Locomotive Works! That's a fun looking prototype.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik.......... that's a great start... Looks like it's going to be a winner.. Who makes the tender? Don't know if I've ever seen one like that. It's great for that 'bash. 

Not to derail the thread but here's one we did previously. It runs very, very good and it's great fun watching it go round and round... Battery powered, REVOLUTION controlled with Dallee sound.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh sure, go and blame me, says the baker after he's baked the cake and then eaten it all by himself.









The Los Angeles & San Pedro RR later soon became the Los Angeles Terminal RR that was later reformed into the Los Angeles and Salt Lake RR and was LA's first RR to link to the Continental Rwy at Salt lake City Utah, later the Atchison Topeka & Santa Fe merged with the LA&SL RR giving LA direct connection to the east coast markets. 

Early on, the Los Angeles Terminal RR absorbed a small line called the Pasadena & Altadena RR, part of which became the mainline for the LA&SL and later AT&SF mainline into LA, remnant parts of this ROW still exist about a block away from my home so its possible this engine chugged its way by there so many decades ago.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

You can't deny I offered Vic, the proof is in the general forum:
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/4/aft/118863/afv/topic/Default.aspx
and I gave ya 2 weeks to decide..... not my fault that ya spent it playing with windup o-scale instead  


Maybe when it comes time to do yours, you'll be able to learn from my mistakes? 


The tender is Lehmann Toytrain, it came minus the cheesy "sound" unit. Then I rounded the corners off and added the flare from a Delton c-16 shell that I wanted to modernize anyway. I need to add the truss rods yet, but I'm pretty pleased with it so far.... and it looks really sharp in the green with gold striping (pic later)


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik,
Glad to see you moving forward on this one. This style of loco has been on my list to do for many years now as well, although I was going to base it on the Vacaville (really almost identical, I think). I tried to post a photo of the Vacaville and another similar engine, the Calistoga, but for some reason the software here though tit looked better sideways.







Best of luck on it and I fully support your finding Vic guilty for this ... or anything else, really.








Chris


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Watching this with great interest.....why is the Austrian modeller doing so you ask.....well kkStB class 112: 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/KkStB_112


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cjwalas on 27 Jan 2011 02:54 PM 
...and I fully support your finding Vic guilty for this ... or anything else, really.








Chris


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris, sideways is better than not at all. I think I saw on the CPRR board (I read so many conflicting stories that I have a bad case of CRS concerning WHERE I read WHAT at the moment!) that 'Calistoga' was assembled as a 2-2-4 steam car in 1865-ish, and was later converted into a 2-2-0 w/ tender in 1875 by the same guy who assembled the "San Gabriel" in 1864. 

Also from what I read, Vulcan made something like 10 or so singles between 1863 and 1868, and sold most of them as "kits". 3 early ones were built as 2-2-0s, the rest as steam cars. One of the latter was damaged in a roundhouse fire, left sit derelict, then supposedly sent to Sacramento for preservation --- but was buried instead. 

Additions, corrections?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, these u-joints from Hobby Lobby work pretty good to connect motor/drives.
U-joint


----------



## ORD23 (Jan 2, 2010)

MIK, you're in luck. I have the cylinders with the cross heads and I did find an LGB mogul dome also. No bell. PM me (headed to the casino right now so I may not answer till sometime tonight or tomorrow). 

Ed


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I decided to butcher a c-16 frame today, just to see if it would work. I think it actually looks OK. And I should be able to mount the motor inside it.


















Think the cylinders are too fat?


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik,
Vulcan only built eleven locomotives in total. They went bankrupt fairly quickly. Five of these were 0-4-0s, two were 2-2-4 steam cars, one was an 0-8-0 and the remaining three were the 2-2-0's. I believe Calistoga was built as one of the 2-2-0s. It later became the Vacaville.








Here's the Calistoga leaving the shop for the Napa Valley RR, it's original owner. It was purchased by the Vaca Valley RR and rebuilt into this diminutive beauty;








I really love the look of the Vacaville. I think it only ever pulled one car!
Chris


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By cjwalas on 27 Jan 2011 08:32 PM 
Mik... I really love the look of the Vacaville. I think it only ever pulled one car!
Chris 


Ya, its tender







!!!!!! I doubt it has the tractive effort to drag a fly-in-flight backwards!


----------



## jnic (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,
I assume the battery are in the mini-coach. Where'd you put the Revo?

john


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, here's a bit of progress....
The motor is in, but kinda I wish I'd had a flywheel...









My rail historian buddy in Cali suggested gold AND creme striping with the 2-tone green. Sometimes I really hate it when he's right!









This is what it looks like tonight.... I still need to put the gold points at the tips of the sunburst on the wheels, build valve rockers and wire the motor.... after that I need to wait for some spare cash for the Kalamazoo boiler and cab. I tried a test fit c-16 boiler parts... entirely too fat!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I even started on a backstory.... tho I'm not real sure about it yet. What do you all think? 
http://www.the-ashpit.com/mik/shamrock.html


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's coming along right nicely, Mik. Looks like it might even run already....


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By jnic on 28 Jan 2011 08:56 AM 
Stan,
I assume the battery are in the mini-coach. Where'd you put the Revo?

john
John.... Yes, the battery and the REVOLUTION receiver are on the floor of the coach. The whole body lifts off. 

Dallee sound is in the tender bunker and the speaker is under the roof of the cab.


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Mik, you are as talented at story writing as you are a creating locos from nothing. That story has more twists than the Tunnervile trolley I love it. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Well some parts arrived yesterday, so I just HAD to play with this for a bit. The front half of the boiler is Kalamazoo 0-4-0, the back half Delton c-16. I decided that the summat cartoon-y oversize steamdome was simply a must, and I had a Bug Mauler one here, so...... 









And with a little paint.... Yes, I'm backdating the cab with a pointed roof from a Kalamazoo 4-4-0... 









I think I have most of the parts to finish, but I still need a bell.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Coming along great, Mik. I really like the angled roof. I think you've even inspired me to get back to my own 2-2-0! 
Chris


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually Mik I think you've got that backwards. The steam dome is the littler one adn the sand done is the larger because your gonna need all that sand eventually! 

Chas


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

So yer thinking it will have trouble pulling it's own shadow? At the moment I think it weighs about half a pound. That bit of vinyl tubing for the driveshaft will be the weak link, so I pretty much actually WANT it to slip pretty easily. I'll probably only add maybe 6-10 more ounces and try it between adding more before I button up the boiler.

The real ones were only good for 1 or 2 flimsy 1860s wood coaches, anyway. So....


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

She is a PYT though!


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Excellent work Mik! 

I just bought a LARGE load of parts from that guy on eBay that had those Delton parts.... ALOT of parts, that is, lol. Why is it when you need 2 or 3 of a part you can only find a package of 30? 

Anyways, that means I will have plenty of spare parts for trading and such!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Jason, one of the best kept secrets is.... that guy WILL put together custom packages with exactly the quantities you ask for in a special auction if you ask nicely (about a $20 minimum). It costs more per part, but you don't have all those tons of extras lying about.

OTOH, we had a blast selling/trading off a bunch (something like 20-25) c-16 cabs that I had a few years ago. 


Unfortunately, nobody seems to have the stuff I currently need (bells, electric headlights,air tanks, pumps, passenger car roofs, etc) in quantity....


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Despite the fact that I really should have been doing other stuff, I worked on this a bit today 

The engineer is a Muella conductor re-posed, I decided not to superdetail the backhead (for now), but it still had to have a throttle and reverse lever. 









Kim found this old boy while going through a box of misc junk. Says he should be the fireman. I just didn't have the heart to tell her yet that it's gonna be WOOD fired. 









Headlight installed, and more bloody pinstripes


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Couldn't have been converted to coal?


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

That's one of the coolest prototypes I've ever seen! Very cute little loco. I'm adding it to my long, "must do, someday" list.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Finally, an update!

I decided to do a little bit more with the backhead since the cab is mostly open. The feed pipes for the injectors are Kalamazoo sand lines with snaps for handles. I also shortened the reverser so it wasn't so much of an apehanger.









I bought big plain plastic buttons for the cylinder heads, then realized that Danforth was using a dished style in the mid 1860s....









So, I got an odd idea, I turned them over and shaved the loop off. Not perfect, but worked well enough for $1.19. 









I thought I'd try this Muella GAR guy as a fireman. I also went with a Delton drawbar. It looks too short but it will go around r-1s this way.... just.









Yet to do:
Fancy headlight bracket - if I can find a pair of those filigree LGB coach roof supports 

Bell
Motor cover to keep out the magnetic grit
Metal wheels for the tender? - they're tiny, about the size of New Blight or the B'mann dump car...
sand lines
check valves and feedwater lines 

decorative dome stripes
wheel counterweights
fall plate
L&P coupler for the front. I have the drawbar, but not the pocket
handrails and grabs


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

It's looking good, Mik!









Best, David Meashey


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Nothing looks quite as much like split wood as real split wood... So I got a dead branch the saw, a yard sale 25c dull steak knife and a hammer..... 









After about an hour I had this 









The short pieces hide the coal doors 









And the front row hides the short pieces 









And this is what it looks like when it's finished. I could probably be persuaded to cut and split some for others for a small fee, at least until I get bored. Backchannel me if you're interested. 









This is what it looks like tonight. I found the filigree pieces, a coupler box for the front, and 'borrowed' the Aristo bell off another loco. I did a test run yesterday. It runs like a scalded cat and will pull 2 coaches without slipping. It just needs tender pickups, but the wheels are something like 3/4" so I'm not real hopeful on finding metal ones.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I think its about time for you to OFFICIALLY recieved this hallowed document, with it you join the ranks of other well known crazed modelers in this hobby. 

Congradulation, keep up the good work ya nutbar


----------



## alecescolme (Dec 20, 2010)

Great job Mik








Pleased to see it finished, it is a very grand locomotive. The logs complete the tender.


Alec


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, only an 8 month hiatus on this........... I'm ashamed of myself. The cars to go with it gave me the impetus to try to finish it. 

I broke down and bought some .016 x 1/4" brass to make tender pickups 









Trackside Details supplied the proper 'early' style check valves. I had to fudge the lubricators from wooden beads and dress snaps, and the fenders more of that .016 brass, ... Stanley sez it passes his inspection. 









The stack damper is aluminum flashing with a bit of plastic for a counterweight. That lovely tall early style whistle got broken, so I'm stuck with a later one for now OK for the 1893 rebuild, but not for the 1860s. I also still need to find enough $$ to get the decals of Stanman


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I took it outside to see how it looks


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik; 

Looking really good. How "slippy" is the single-drivered locomotive on grades? Probably not too bad with the train shown, but I was just curious. 

When Howie was teaching me to run the Crown Metal Products 4-4-0, I was warned not to slip the drivers too much, as that could pull holes in the fire. The Dry Gulch RR ride had a 1.5% grade just as it left the trestle on the upper side of the ride. We always had to get good speed going as we came up the trestle (it was about .6%), so we would have enough momentum to carry us through that short 1.5% grade. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I haven't tried it since I put the smaller motor in it. It might not pull it's own shadow now, but it pulled 2 Kalamazoo coaches before. I need to clean the overhead track to run it in this weekend 

I'll probably also take it along to the Stone House on Dec 9, for display, but not to run much.


----------

